# 01 March on Evelyn Gale



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

The crew (Reel Crazy, Bonita Dan, Get Away, Halfmoon, Paul, Kyle, and myself) met at 0600 this morning, loaded the boat, and headed for yellow gravel. We were met in the pass with a confused 1-2, which laid down to almost nothing on the ride out, which I truly enjoyed from the comforts aboardReel Crazy's<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl19_lblPostSignature>31' Tiara "Evelyn Gale" (on my boat we'd been soaked by bouy #6). At the spot and marking a few fish, we began dropping the jigs. I was pleased to get an instant hook up, AJ, to short to keep which wasthe trend for methrough out the day. However, it wasn't long before Get Away landed the first keeper. The bite was on fire and there were fewtimes at leastone AJ wasn't hooked up, and several times throughout the day we had 4-5 hooked up ata time. As the daypassed,the aches and pains began to set in and we started soundingmore like a bunch of ol folksthan the hardcore fisherman we thought we were. After landing50+ AJ's, we decided to move around a bit and look for the big guy.Bonita Dan switchedto alarge live bait (limited supply), and became the lucky (or unlucky depending on howyou look at it)one to hook into the largest AJ of the day. It's fair to say that fish put a whopping on him, but he manned up and eventually won the battle. Eventually, after landing 100+ AJ's, a conservative estimate, we decided to work our way in. On the edge we pulled a few nice red snapper, which were released to die, then a few more spotssearching for trigger. The crew was beat, so we headed to the dock. We ended up with 6 AJ's (2 really nice uns), 2 nice mingo, 1 lil scamp. All caught in 210-230', except Dan's all of the AJ's were caught on jigs (diamond, williamson's, pro fish) all of which caught fish pretty much equally. It got to the pointwhen we dropped we pretty much knew,*almost* to the point of regret,it was going to get hit. Thanks, Rich for an awesome day of fishing.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a great time. How's everyones ribs and back! It took me 20 minutes to get my arm up to type.









Thanks agian Rich, and company!!:letsdrink


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Had no idea it was nice out there yesterday..... Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Mark, I got a nice armpit bruise. I was so tired last night, after taking a shower I started writing this report and fell asleep with laptop on my lap... Not really sure as to how sore I am because I still haven't moved.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I hear ya! I wonder if Dan is waxing his boat right now???

Ok, it's to the couch for me. Use my new electric nerve stimulation machine on my back.

:sleeping


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeremy

Nice pics, had a great time, i think you left another mark out, the boat was loaded with a crew of 7 , for the record we put 75.6 nautical miles on the gps and burned 52.5 gallons of diesel which works out to 1.44 nmpg , gotta love them little yanmars.. i had thought we had caught 7 ajs and was thinking we were allowed 2 per .. i guess we need to check the regs a little more closely.. 

rich


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice report. I was out the same day but stayed in close fishing paradise and other natural bottom. I am curious about the yellow gravel though. The only number I have [I know it is a large area] is 43 miles SW of the pass. I am leary of traveling that far on a single engine. But I notice that youhad a 75 mile round trip. That would mean your Yellow Gravel numbers are a lot closer than mine. I am wondering now if my numbers are way off. Seventy five miles would be a standard edge trip which I might attempt on the right day. Thanks again for your report. That looks like a great crew.


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

The "yellow gravel" we went to yesterday could also be considered the edge, it's further west than what I consider the edge. And actually on the northeast side of what I consider Yellow gravel. I been there several times on my boat with single engine, but I haven't always been considered the smartest.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *duckhuntinsailor (3/2/2008)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl19_lblPostSignature> On the edge we pulled a few nice red snapper, which were released to die,



hahahaha that's funny as hell right there. nice little 30 pounders. only one problem with the pictures-i see no high-speed outfits deployed for wahoo!!


----------



## Tightlinesinga (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds like a fun day!! but Gotta call BS because everyone knows Red Snapper and AJ'S are nearly extinct!


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

Great report. What was on the end of Rich's line in the pic????


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

gam

that was our biggest aj until dan reeled in his... we actually started wearing the chrome off of my diamond jig till it got bit off.. presumably a cuda.. 

blue

no high speed outfits on board, i have tried it before without much success.. the boat cruises at 21 knots or so and even runnin a 48oz trollingweight in front of a wahoo whacker we had trouble keeping it in the water, plus ended up sooting up the line.. a wire line outfit mite do it i guess..

rich


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

That was an AJ on rich's line.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go guys, Woody you are out of your freakin mind. Even 10 good size AJ's would make me want to sit back and think about it over a cold one or two. High speed, after that, you would have to be high.okeReelCrazy way to go. Great report guys, Dan, that one was bigger than you. :clap


----------



## jp3 (Nov 3, 2007)

Great job guys! Looked like a gorgeous day up your way, too. I hope there's still a few around when i get back up there... We went out Sat, too. My buddy caught the two biggest snapper I've ever seen- 18 lbs each. We caught tons of those endangered fish, and a bunch of trigger. No AJs, though. Great pics and report!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Definately a great trip and one for the record books for us,thanks Rich. A day later and stiffness and aches are still settling in,glad I only used the jig once(which was enough) Heres some more pics of our trip out to the "House Of Pain"

Marks and his AJ=Pain!










Paul bowed up,can you say ouch!










Look at them seas ruined by back pain:reallycrying










Thought i'd throw this one in since she couldn't make the trip:shedevil


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

hahahahahahahaha i see another 3 page thread coming


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

:bowdown


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Now I can't really remember the regs, but I am positive I would risk the FWCfine for bringing her fine ass back to the docks!! A keeper for sure!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report Jeremy, It sounds like Rich really put you guys on some fish. There's nothing quite like a good AJ bite. Fun as can be but will wear you out in no time. :clap:clap

Edit: Did you get a weight on that AJ Dan?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

if that amberjack is not within 29 and 35 pounds, then i'll let you slap me. caught a million of those sizein my day....

good meat though, i love it.


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

no official weight but guestimated 35-40. I know this, hooking into a 70+ would be a love/hate experience.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report Duck...talk about being jelous man that looks great..

And even Dan got some luck must have caught that one before the buzz wore off :hotsun

Nice work guys


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I wasn't even close to buzzed up Mike. Wish I was cause my back is still killing me. Later on in the evening the 800mg ibuprofin and suds took care of the mental anquish but back pain was still an issue. Mark can I borrow that self shock treatment thingy ya got for a few days? Great trip though but i'll wait till grouper opens up again before I head out for more pain and BTW,which one of you A-holes took MY MINGO FILLETS,SOB!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bonita dan (3/3/2008)*I wasn't even close to buzzed up Mike. Wish I was cause my back is still killing me. Later on in the evening the 800mg ibuprofin and suds took care of the mental anquish but back pain was still an issue. Mark can I borrow that self shock treatment thingy ya got for a few days? Great trip though but i'll wait till grouper opens up again before I head out for more pain and BTW,which one of you A-holes took MY MINGO FILLETS,SOB!


Sorry Dan,I was asking Woody if he was high. No way I would want to put out a spread after a ton of AJ's bent me over (In a non-**** kind of way) did I just say that. Alright maybe I would after the heat stroke and the defibrillator and a shot of adrenaline directly to the heart.:letsdrink


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Dan, I'm using as I type my friend. Feels good too. I have those Lidoderm patches if you want some. They did good that day! I was alittle sore, but under the arm and ribs were killin me.

Who kicked me in the ribs???

I'll bring some Wed nightif I get out there.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *duckhuntinsailor (3/3/2008)* I know this, hooking into a 70+ would be a love/hate experience.



there's not much fun in an AJ of that size. only cussing and suicidal thoughts of cutting the line. this one isn't too far from 70....it's in the low 60's.










the next one is 52#


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and pic's!!!!thanks for sharing.....I could use some of that pain!!!:bowdown:banghead


----------

